# set up for Giant Asian Mantis



## Frankie Fan (Mar 4, 2007)

this is my setup for my lil mantis, the position on the photo isnt where i keep it in my room, i had to move the tank in front of my PC so i could get a snap of it with my webcam....my digicam is a little bit buggered.







opinions and feedback would be appreciated.

thanks

adam.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2007)

What are you using for substrate?

AB


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 4, 2007)

Speaking of substrates, remember to use something absorbant that will desperse humidity into the enclosure. Humidity is essential for mantids. Too much or too little humidity, and they won't be able to molt properly. A bad molt can be traumatizing to a new mantid enthusiast.


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like gravel? I prefer spahgnum moss.


----------



## Frankie Fan (Mar 4, 2007)

its cork bark, do you think i should put a small piece of sponge in for now ?....until i can get some sphagnum


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2007)

You can alo use shredded coconut bark. You get a whole lot per package. It also holds moisture very well and is very resistant to molding. You can find it at any pet shop.  

AB


----------



## Frankie Fan (Mar 4, 2007)

im going on wednesday to the nearest pet shop for some micro crickets for my mantis...still unnamed....am i sad for wanting to give it a name? lol...anyway, i'll look into various substrates mentioned here, but for now i'll just have to have a slightly damp sponge in.....i also need to get a misting spray thing........i believe thats the technical term...maybe not :roll: .

thanks for all your advice

&lt;_A.B_&gt;


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2007)

Shure thing.  Good luck with the mantid.

AB


----------

